# LOOK WHAT HATCHED!!! - Update



## Redfoot NERD (May 8, 2008)

4 1/2 days old..












Itort.. I belive you called that one.. looks like a 'tabby-point'!?


----------



## cvalda (May 8, 2008)

they are all just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i could have one! LOL!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 8, 2008)

Awhhhh Terry they are all sooooo cute. I do like the cream colored one and the light color on the grey ones face - sweet. But I love the darker coloring that the white one is getting in its ears and tail, almost Siamese like.


----------



## Itort (May 8, 2008)

Looks like the point is a seal lynx point and you have a tortie (appropriate). Also two reds, a cream, and a cold brown tabby.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 8, 2008)

Itort said:


> Looks like the point is a seal lynx point and you have a tortie (appropriate). Also two reds, a cream, and a cold brown tabby.



Hey Itort.. the 'cold brown'(?) is almost black.. my favorite! Is he the one you want?


----------

